# First time breeding tips??



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi! My partner and I are thinking of breeding our two tiels in a few months time (once our male is old enough) and I was just wondering if there is anything I need to watch out for or have on hand. I've bought them a nest box from the pet shop, and have been giving them egg + biscuit mix so they're used to it, along with plenty of extra veges + some home made 'birdy muffins'.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Just to clarify: the nest box isn't attached to the cage yet


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

a calcium supplement added in the water will be muchly appretiated by the hen as they use alot of calcium to produce eggs. When you do set them up to breed your gonna want them to get 13-14 hours of daylight so a full spectrum light is a must as it also helps the hen to absorb the calcium, when you set them up you will also want to condition them to you checking in the box on a daily basis, at least 2 times a day, this way when eggs are laid your not shocking the parents when you go to candle the eggs, or if needs arise assist hatching chicks, and so when you inspect your new babes that mom and dad are used to you checking in the box and do not freak. Are you planning to hand-feed or parent raise, cause those are things you need to think about, even if you are not planning to hand-feed there are instances when you need to do it and you dont want to be left scrambling, so a brooder(lizard keeper and heat pad), gram scale(for weighing chicks daily), syringes, thermometer for testing formula temp ahould already be purchased and kept on hand, if need be i do recommend at least a small bag of hand feeding formula so if the stores closed your not left out in the cold until morning (the small bag is recommended so if you need you have until you can get more, but if you dont need look on bag for expiration date if bag is left closed).
you are doing good by getting them on a good diet so that they will be in peak breeding condition and i wish you the best of luck.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Make sure to use pine or aspen shavings for bedding as they are safe for tiels, a full spectrum light is needed if your birds don't get regular sunlight (through a glass window is no good) as it helps them utilize the calcium you're giving them. Make sure they have cuttlebone available. If I've forgotten something I'm sure others will chime in. Good Luck!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

They get to come outside daily on their aviator harnesses, they climb around the tree outisde while i sit and watch them, it's very cute, and they absolutely LOVE their cuttlebones, I usually need to buy a new one every week  

I think we'll let the parents raise them but I'll definately have the hand feeding paraphenalia on hand just in case the chicks aren't getting what they need.

What's the best time of year for them to breed? Our male will be a year old around the end of November, and by then our female will be around 20 months. She also tries to mate with the edges of the play gym when she's out of the cage, is there any way to stop her doing this other than just putting her back in the cage?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

12-14 hours of darkness a night should get her hormone level down. It'll make her think its not spring. A year is the recommended age to breed although some wait till 18 months, just know that they don't always get it right the first try, so you may have a few infertile clutches to start of with.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

So is summer an ok time for them to breed? Or would it be better to wait until a cooler time of year?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The normal time for them to breed is from April to August I believe so sometime in the summer yes. But make sure to wait until your male is at least a year old, any younger than that and he may not know what he's doing or not help your hen at all or not give you any fertile eggs.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I breed pretty much from January to August, but i have about 5 pairs (more to come when they come of age) the only thing you need to watch with breeding during the cooler months is lack of humidity, or during the summer months the over humidity, provide your hen with a dish of water to bathe in daily, or sprizt them down with a spray bottle, Both lack of humidity and high humidity can cause problems with chick developement, the lack of humidity can cause chicks to dry out in the egg and become trapped, and the high humidity can cause chicks to drown, they humididty should be around 50%.


----------

